# Anyone know when the Angeles Crest Highway (Mt Wilson) will be opening?



## shapeofthings (Sep 12, 2008)

Been ages since I've rode up the Angeles Crest Highway at La Cañada Flintridge (2) to Mt Wilson. 

I know the construction has been ongoing and hear conflicting reports on the opening date. 

I've heard rumors of a June 2nd, but can get no verification. 

Anyone have an accurate source?


----------



## Go_Fast (May 26, 2011)

i heard this weekend but that was through a friend. i did not ask about his source.


----------



## endo verendo (Nov 22, 2005)

Latest rumor is 10am this Friday.


----------



## shapeofthings (Sep 12, 2008)

*finally*

yes, confirmed for Friday. Going to be a madhouse. 

going to be a zoo up there. 

http://www.dot.ca.gov/dist07/sync/pr/sr2%2006032011.pdf


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Yay!!


----------



## mtrider05 (Aug 8, 2009)

I rode today from Vincent Gap to the washout past the tunnels, not much traffic and only saw 5 or 6 riders.


----------



## shapeofthings (Sep 12, 2008)

surprised to hear that, perhaps a lot of people don't know about it yet. 

I'm going up this week sometime. so happy! :thumbsup:

according to my Garmin stats, January 10th, 2010 was the last time I rode up there.


----------

